# What type/brand of food do you feed your puppy?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

My breeder feeds BilJac(sp?),anyone ever hear of it?Do you feed dry or can or mix them together?
THanks!


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

We're doing dry Eukanuba puppy food for small breeds, 1/4C 3x daily.

aak


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

MY BREEDER WAS FEEDING BILJAC BUT I GOT HIM OFF OF THAT AND STARTED FEEDING HIM INNOVA WITH GREAT RESULTS.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I feed solid gold wee bits. I go back and forth about twice a year from that and wellness super 5-lamb. I do supplement about every other day with egg, veggies, chicken, etc depending what I have. I don't use can food and my vet says my dog's teeth show that.

Amanda


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've just switched from Nutro Ultra to Wellness Super 5-lamb. I also supplement with fresh veggies when making salads for dinner. They go crazy when they hear the cutting board coming out! They liked the Nutro okay, but they love that Wellness.
Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby eat Little Cesar (yuk). They love it and I have tried everything. I mix it with other things to make it better and just started using Missing Link supplement. Also use Nutracoat.

They eat Royal Canin kibble, but when I compared them with other foods, it isn't the best. So I just got Blue Buffalo that rated pretty good. We'll see what happens. I am mixing it with the Royal Canin and adding it to the LC.

This weekend I am going to experiment with making my own food for them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Since we got #2, Sammy, on Sunday, I am feeding them both a mix of Innova Puppy kibble (almost all gone now), some Natural Balance and some Fromm's. My goal is to get them both on Fromm's alone. I add some cooked chicken once in a while and give them bits of our meat from time to time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

All my dogs eat Innova Evo dog food. Well two eat it and Bugsy needs to be convinced. lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I feed Sam Royal Canin Shih tzu. It didn't score very well, but I'm not sure if I'll switch to something else. He loves it and he does have a great coat. I have to research what is available close by.


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

Merrick Puppy Plate and he loves it. Plus it scored over 100% on the food test!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi used to love Puppy Plate and now he will not have it. Shelby never liked it. Go figure.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not know if you have seen the news lately about pet food fiasco and problem but now they are going back to the idea that it was not a rat poison but it is in the wheat gluten .. This was the original theory and now they are back to it again .. I know a lot of cat food is being recalled .. 
Now they are starting to recall kibble as well ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The new theory is that it was melamine, which is some sort of plastic. Remember when plastic dishes first came out - they were called Melamine (I'm dating myself).


----------

